# New Member - Trailer Sailer - Dennis TS600



## ClutchCargo (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Sailnet Memebers,

My name is Mark and I'm from Melbourne, Australia.

I've just bought a 20 ft. drop-keel trailer yacht for day fun and multi-day cruising.

The boat is a Dennis TS600 made in 1986 in Melbourne for our local conditions and lifestyle.

I sailed with my Dad on a 16 ft. similar boat extensively as a teenager. So I'm re-introducing myself to the joys of sailing now that I'm in my early 50s.

I hope to add my value to the forum. I have been a marine electronics/electrical product manager for VDO a few years back and have a good knowledge of electronics.

Many thanks to the Admins for providing this website.

Good sailing! Mark.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

G'day Mark and welcome. You are not the only Aussie here as you probably know. 
There may be more Aussie's on the WBF (wooden boat forum) but you are fairly well represented here. 
Your background should be helpful here.


----------



## landlockedgm (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Clutchcargo,
Your new boat is close to the sailboat we learn on in Maine. Have fun!


----------

